# SLC vs Summit, e.g. Breckenridge vs Park City



## killclimbz

Shuttles at Summit, Vail, and Park City. Though people going to different resorts is going to be more due to preference not because of their abilities. Pretty much all the resorts mentioned offer plenty for all levels. There is not a shuttle from Summit county to Vail though. You're going to have to drive for that one.

Snow fall at all three places are about the same too for that matter. Not a huge difference. I believe Park City gets around 50-60" more a season, but they are at a lower elevation too. If you went to the Cottonwoods, there is a big difference. Their average is around 600" versus the between 300-400" at the other spots. Not as much going on there after riding either though.

So if you want to drink, eat, and apres afterward, Colorado is generally better. Especially on the drinks side. For riding overall, it can pretty damn cold in Breck. They don't call it Breckenfridge for nothing. Park City/Canyons will be a bit more temperate on average.


----------



## snowvols

Your whole shuttle issue is doable to stay in SLC. They are actually adding a line this winter that goes from SLC to PC so you don't need a car to get to PC now days. The public bus line also goes up both cottonwood canyons. I wouldn't rule out Brighton and Solitude as well if you came to SLC.


----------



## killclimbz

For a budget with more options, I do love that about SLC.


----------



## Tarzanman

How much money do you guys have? We rented this behemoth on our new year's trip out to Alta/Snowbird. I think we had ~13 people sleeping in the house. Rent was ridiculous, but the place was STUPID nice. 2 laundry rooms, 4 full bathrooms, jacuzzi, hot tub, huge garage, elevator. - 5 Bedroom Vacation Rental in Alta, Utah, USA - The Blackjack Ridge Home

2/3 of the group were skiers. One drawback to staying up Little Cottonwood Canyon is that you might get snowed out of going anywhere besides Snowbird


----------



## snowvols

But you clearly don't see the benefit of that Tarzanman then. That means everyone that lives in the valley can not get up the mountain and you mostly have it to yourself. If I could ride snowbird like that I would do that every time. Snowbird is a super fun mountain but does get crowded.


----------



## WasatchMan

Park City & Canyons are probably the worst/most boring resorts in Utah. I guess if you're into park riding it might be ok. Park City gets almost *300* inches less snow than it's neighbors Brighton/Snowbird/Solitude/Alta


Whatever floats your boat


EDIT: also by the way. Park City is also Summit County. I always get confused which people are talking about.


----------



## jeri534

Cottonwoods or bust.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Park City can lick my fucking taint I've never ridden such a shitty "big" resort in my life. Saw the whole fucking thing in like 3 hours it was pathetic. As far as Summit CO if you're in Breck it's 1 hour 22 minutes by bus to Copper, 15 to 20 by bus to Keystone another 15 to A basin.


----------



## killclimbz

Over an hour to get from Breck to Copper? Is that right?


----------



## snowklinger

u can get to copper from evergreen faster than that...



> As far as Summit CO if you're in Breck it's 1 hour 22 minutes by bus to Copper


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Not on a free bus. From Breck to Frisco transfer center it's 40 minutes on a good day so add 10 for winter plus stupidity of people that are always running after the bus so it has to stop and wait. Then you sit for 10 to 12 minutes in Frisco at the transfer center after you switch buses. Then on a good day its 15 minutes by bus but on average 22 in the winter.


----------



## Carl Hungus

Thanks very much to all who replied, its very helpful.



@Tarzan, I'm guessing people would be topping at around 800-1000 per night. So not slumming it, but not going all the way spa style. We've got wives in the group so its a bit different planning all around. Maybe 4-5 daily first to last riders plus about 8 more that take days off, wake up late etc.
Thanks for that link.

Not feeling a lot of love for Park City, good to know. 

FYI, I'm trying to go with a different group right after as part of the same time off to Cottonwoods, staying at Brighton, so that's why I didn't include that as an option for the first leg. Not sure if Brighton is worth the full 15 days (two legs)? Basically I have three groups that I'm trying to line up so that I can just take a 3 week holiday, and one transatlantic flight. So the last 2 weeks of Feb, first week of March and whatever combo of three resorts. 
Obviously I can hop from Denver to SLC but thought I'd avoid that type of thing this year. But no big deal if that's better.

How is Frisco BTW, is it worth staying and driving/shuttling to the various CO resorts near it? 

many thanks again


----------



## snowvols

Honestly, 3 weeks is still not enough time to spend at the cottonwood resorts. They are good. I am biased since I live here yes. There are 3 places that truly are top notch and offer all the types of riding imaginable.


----------



## Steez

I did enjoy riding at Solitude, when I was there we had some nice powder, but Summit County riding is more fun in my opinion due to the food, drinks, entertainment, etc. I also enjoy the Summit country resorts more than Utah, there were a lot more runs to do because the mountains in general there are larger.


----------



## WasatchMan

Steez said:


> I did enjoy riding at Solitude, when I was there we had some nice powder, but Summit County riding is more fun in my opinion due to the food, drinks, entertainment, etc. I also enjoy the Summit country resorts more than Utah, there were a lot more runs to do because the mountains in general there are larger.


Yes. Yes. Everybody go to Colorado. There is nothing to see over here in Utah...Nothing to see - move along.


----------



## snowvols

I agree WasatchMan nothing here in Utah. If anyone does make sure to stay on the groomed trails since that is all we offer here. The mountains here are flat and we don't have parks especially like Summit County offers.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Fuck Colorado go to Utah less people = less lines and the resorts are all relatively similar in size depending on where you go and what you're looking for. Frisco is a good central location that has night life but far better to drive than take the free bus.


----------



## Qball

I hear Kansas has some epic riding


----------



## Steez

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck Colorado go to Utah less people = less lines and the resorts are all relatively similar in size depending on where you go and what you're looking for. Frisco is a good central location that has night life but far better to drive than take the free bus.


Yeah Utah has a lot less lines and similar amount of snow, but there are less places to go after snowboarding, I mean if he only cares about the riding and getting as much as he can in, Utah is good but Colorado has more of a "packaged deal" with more non-snowboarding things to do than Utah


----------



## mushupork

Utah has better looking strippers.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

They're not even nude.


----------



## mushupork

They didn't have to be.


----------



## snowklinger

BA is probably always suprised at non-rude strippers.


----------



## snowvols

Steez said:


> Yeah Utah has a lot less lines and similar amount of snow, but there are less places to go after snowboarding, I mean if he only cares about the riding and getting as much as he can in, Utah is good but Colorado has more of a "packaged deal" with more non-snowboarding things to do than Utah


Similar amount of snow? Quit talking you know nothing. The cottonwoods get 500" and CO resorts get what a little over 300" annually? Looks similar to me.


----------



## CMSbored

snowvols said:


> Similar amount of snow? Quit talking you know nothing. The cottonwoods get 500" and CO resorts get what a little over 300" annually? Looks similar to me.


Thats because its wetter snow. so it doesnt fluff as much


----------



## killclimbz

While Utah has "wetter" snow but it's about a 1-2% difference in comparison. They still get about 200" more most seasons. Geographically there are some spots in Colorado that get similar snow fall amounts, but almost all of them are backcountry spots. Like Berthoud, Red Mountain, Irwin, etc.


----------



## CMSbored

killclimbz said:


> While Utah has "wetter" snow but it's about a 1-2% difference in comparison. They still get about 200" more most seasons. Geographically there are some spots in Colorado that get similar snow fall amounts, but almost all of them are backcountry spots. Like Berthoud, Red Mountain, Irwin, etc.


yeah, same thing up here in southeast wyoming. 15 miles up the road from my local mountain gets probably around 500 inches while the ski hill gets 300 on a good year.


----------



## Steez

snowvols said:


> Similar amount of snow? Quit talking you know nothing. The cottonwoods get 500" and CO resorts get what a little over 300" annually? Looks similar to me.


Fucking hate **** like you who think they're hot shit on a forum, I say one thing you disagree with and you go all e-badass k bitch fend your state IDGAF the amount of snow isn't that much of a difference but if your going to wet your fucking panties k there's more in Utah, and FYI, I never said I was an expert, I've done all my riding in both states but I don't live in either of the states so I don't know all the technical shit


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Steez said:


> Fucking hate **** like you who think they're hot shit on a forum, I say one thing you disagree with and you go all e-badass k bitch fend your state IDGAF the amount of snow isn't that much of a difference but if your going to wet your fucking panties k there's more in Utah, and FYI, I never said I was an expert, I've done all my riding in both states but I don't live in either of the states so I don't know all the technical shit


Simple solution dumbass do a little research before you speak or just let the people that actually know talk about it. And anyone else notice the irony here?


----------



## Tarzanman

Carl Hungus said:


> Thanks very much to all who replied, its very helpful.
> 
> @Tarzan, I'm guessing people would be topping at around 800-1000 per night. So not slumming it, but not going all the way spa style. We've got wives in the group so its a bit different planning all around. Maybe 4-5 daily first to last riders plus about 8 more that take days off, wake up late etc.
> Thanks for that link.


If you can swing the rent for Blackjack Ridge, then it is TOTALLY WORTH IT if you're staying for a week or something. 3 of the people on the trip loved to cook and there were always leftovers, so around 12 noon I would just come down the Whodunnit traverse, walk about a minute down the street to the house where I could take all my stuff off and enjoy as much food as I wanted for lunch without having to wait in line to pay or fight a huge crowd for a table.

The house has 4 levels, so even if there are jerks in the group that you don't want to be around, you can put 1 or two stories between you and that person. Two car carage, two laundry rooms, etc.... Its not unlike living in one of those big houses on a reality show. I cannot imagine being more comfortable on a ski trip.


----------



## WasatchMan

killclimbz said:


> While Utah has "wetter" snow but it's about a 1-2% difference in comparison. They still get about 200" more most seasons. Geographically there are some spots in Colorado that get similar snow fall amounts, but almost all of them are backcountry spots. Like Berthoud, Red Mountain, Irwin, etc.


Colorado really has drier snow? I know northern utah has a 20:1 ratio compared to, say the sierras which as ~4:1. As in 20 inches of snow to make 1 inch of water. I wonder Colorado's statistics. 

Good to know


----------



## WasatchMan

Steez said:


> Fucking hate **** like you who think they're hot shit on a forum, I say one thing you disagree with and you go all e-badass k bitch fend your state IDGAF the amount of snow isn't that much of a difference but if your going to wet your fucking panties k there's more in Utah, and FYI, I never said I was an expert, I've done all my riding in both states but I don't live in either of the states so I don't know all the technical shit


I'd be miserable too if I lived in Illinois


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Steez said:


> Fucking hate **** like you who think they're hot shit on a forum, I say one thing you disagree with and you go all e-badass k bitch fend your state IDGAF the amount of snow isn't that much of a difference but if your going to wet your fucking panties k there's more in Utah, and FYI, I never said I was an expert, I've done all my riding in both states but I don't live in either of the states so I don't know all the technical shit


You sound like a huge bitch.


----------



## snowklinger

wtf u guys dont know anything TYROL BASIN wtfucvking pwnzors!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

That's in Wisconsin not Illinois.


----------



## snowklinger

newsflash wisconsin is a suburb of chicago.


----------



## Steez

CheeseForSteeze said:


> You sound like a huge bitch.


nice job following the BA train

oh and by the way the Utah resorts he's looking at are similar snowfall to Colorado.. "but now some people are talking about Utah, most likely Park City" Park City's average annual snowfall is "370 Winter Park's is "365


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Actually I'm pretty sure they were just pointing out that you were a gaping axe wound that doesn't know your ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Steez said:


> nice job following the BA train
> 
> oh and by the way the Utah resorts he's looking at are similar snowfall to Colorado.. "but now some people are talking about Utah, most likely Park City" Park City's average annual snowfall is "370 Winter Park's is "365


I'm not following any train. A blind, illiterate man could have come on this forum and came away thinking you're a huge bitch.


----------



## Carl Hungus

Thanks again, all. Always good to hear from locals and people that have been there.

Ha ha, yeah I heard that the Kansas lift lines are pretty short, I think the great plains resorts win my dollar for this year. 

If Cottonwood is really worth several weeks then that might just be a ticket. All I care about is snowboarding, a mobile home would be fine. But like I said wives are involved so the house has to be decent and the strippers need to be non-nude. Which is a bummer since that might keep Park City in the running for solely the apres, but at that point I'll probably just argue to keep it in Breck and do a Denver/SLC hop on my own. So looking like 2 weeks Breck + 1 week Brighton if I can't get all 3 weeks at Brighton. Can't say I'm that bummed either way. 

Yeah, the Brighton crew are an advanced group, looking forward to checking that area out with some early morning risers. Maybe the area will become a new fav. Been doing the resorts around Tahoe a few seasons and looking forward to something new.


Am very curious about Frisco though, might want to save for a 2-3 bedroom place up there to rent and then retire to. How are crazy are house prices out there compared to the Cottonwoods? The dream is to live out west someday, too bad there is a limited sphere of work out there unless you're directly involved in snow sports and tourism.

cheers


----------



## snowvols

Wow someone is awfully chippy for hating their life. That's good call me derogatory names since you can't think of anything else to say. I thought people quit calling each other **** and ******* like in middle school dude? Or are you still in middle school? Do a little research before you say anything. Also if you look I told him several times skip PC and hit the cottonwoods. Also, who cares about the amount of snow? Really you actually think that is true? That just proves how ignorant you are. More snow = More and Deeper pow days. 

Carl:
If I were you I would honestly stay at the mouth of one of the canyons. The lodging is cheaper and bus services run up both canyons and it is only a couple dollars each way I think. That will save on the headache of having to drive up and down the canyon with the terrible drivers. Look for places in the Sandy or Cottonwood Heights area. I would check VRBO.com and I am sure you will find some pretty good deals. Also don't forget to go to Solitude and Snowbird. Soli is less crowded than the 3 and steeper than Brighton. Snowbird is the steepest place snowboarders can ride, but who really cares about Alta anyways? Solitude is before brighton up BCC. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## killclimbz

WasatchMan said:


> Colorado really has drier snow? I know northern utah has a 20:1 ratio compared to, say the sierras which as ~4:1. As in 20 inches of snow to make 1 inch of water. I wonder Colorado's statistics.
> 
> Good to know


I'm not sure what the ratio is, but I do know Colorado has the lightest driest snow in the States. That is why in Utah you have slopes up to 55 degrees that get covered with snow. Some aspects will go over that, but are short lived. In Colorado, 45 degrees is about the max angle snow will stick to for any decent vertical. Sure we have some stuff that gets over 50-55 but you're lucky to get 200 vertical out of it, and probably more like 50 vert. In the Sierras and Washington the max angle kicks up to over 60 degrees. The wetter the snow the steeper the angle it will stick too. That is why Alaska has all those rad lines and spines.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Carl Hungus said:


> Thanks again, all. Always good to hear from locals and people that have been there.
> 
> Ha ha, yeah I heard that the Kansas lift lines are pretty short, I think the great plains resorts win my dollar for this year.
> 
> If Cottonwood is really worth several weeks then that might just be a ticket. All I care about is snowboarding, a mobile home would be fine. But like I said wives are involved so the house has to be decent and the strippers need to be non-nude. Which is a bummer since that might keep Park City in the running for solely the apres, but at that point I'll probably just argue to keep it in Breck and do a Denver/SLC hop on my own. So looking like 2 weeks Breck + 1 week Brighton if I can't get all 3 weeks at Brighton. Can't say I'm that bummed either way.
> 
> Yeah, the Brighton crew are an advanced group, looking forward to checking that area out with some early morning risers. Maybe the area will become a new fav. Been doing the resorts around Tahoe a few seasons and looking forward to something new.
> 
> 
> Am very curious about Frisco though, might want to save for a 2-3 bedroom place up there to rent and then retire to. How are crazy are house prices out there compared to the Cottonwoods? The dream is to live out west someday, too bad there is a limited sphere of work out there unless you're directly involved in snow sports and tourism.
> 
> cheers


Brighton is by far my favorite resort I've ridden in UT something about a place that has 80% boarders or something like that just makes me happy in my pants. It's not insanely big but it's like riding a skatepark and that is fun for my style of riding. 

Housing market has crashed in Summit County big time. Houses/Condo's that were going for 300k even 3 years ago are in the 100k market give or take depending on amenities. I know you can find a 3 bedroom plus lock off in Dillon Valley for 128 to 150k with minimal HOA. Frisco is the same there's actually some new housing complexes that just went in and with the market tanked I've heard of them going in the sub 100k range just to move them. It's really a buyers market right now. Hell you can find units in the complex I'm in that's almost slopeside in Breck for 120k that's 2 bedroom 1.5 bath or 2 bedroom plus loft. They just haven't been renovated since the 80's.


----------



## david_z

Carl we got a 4BR townhome at the base of the canyons last April for $160/night, split between 5 guys it was impossible to find anything cheaper without staying in a roach motel and this place was pretty damn nice except it was not an updated kitchen, but it did have a fireplace, hot tub, heated garage, and game room. I think the peak-season price on the unit was still under $300 and it would easily accommodate 8 adults (4 couples).


----------



## Carl Hungus

Thanks for the additional info, David and Snowvols. I'm pretty amped about what I'm hearing about Brighton/Solitude.

BA, holy crap that's some good pricing (unless you're selling). My friend just bought herself a place in Tahoe for 80k, one bedroom. Guess its not just Tahoe anymore. Hopefully the prices will hold a few years, need to sell our apartment first. 

I saw you used to hit Holiday Valley. So did I, used to skip school on Fridays just to drive up from the burbs of Buffalo. I think the prices slopeside there are almost the same as out west, go figure.


----------



## qUikSiLvEr

Hey,

I'm actually planning a trip to UT this coming season and there have been some very useful info and tips on here so I appreciate it all. 

The one thing I'm actually still debating on is whether or not I should rent a car. Would anyone advise on doing so, especially since I do plan on getting the Salt Lake Super pass? The concern really is actually using the shuttle from and to the airport and around area. I know the super pass doesn't cover the airport shuttle, but how much are the shuttles into SLC and back to the airport? Is it fairly easy to use to get around as well? I plan on staying in the Cottonwood Heights area and would like to explore SLC a bit as well.

Thanks,


----------



## david_z

hey qUikSiLvEr - been out to UT a few times now and we've always rented a car/SUV. Two years ago we stayed in downtown Park City and hit 5 different resorts, and last year we stayed in Cottonwood Heights and hit 3 resorts. Never had any trouble getting around by car in the SLC area. In my experience, what you end up paying for round-trip airport shuttle to/from the resort is usually about the same as you would pay to rent a car, so we usually opt for the car, even if it costs a little more with gas etc., because it gives you more freedom to get out and do stuff.


----------



## snowvols

We have a pretty decent rail / bus system. You can catch the trax system at the airport and transfer over to a bus where you need to go. The buses also run to all of the resorts so it is pretty easily doable not to have to rent a car. You just have to plan pretty good time wise for the buses.


----------



## qUikSiLvEr

david_z said:


> hey qUikSiLvEr - been out to UT a few times now and we've always rented a car/SUV. Two years ago we stayed in downtown Park City and hit 5 different resorts, and last year we stayed in Cottonwood Heights and hit 3 resorts. Never had any trouble getting around by car in the SLC area. In my experience, what you end up paying for round-trip airport shuttle to/from the resort is usually about the same as you would pay to rent a car, so we usually opt for the car, even if it costs a little more with gas etc., because it gives you more freedom to get out and do stuff.


Thanks for the feedback. I did do some searching on shuttles and it did come out to be pretty high, almost as much as a car so you're right in that aspect. The issue is that we might need to rent two cars, not entirely sure on the number of peope that are going yet so we'll see.



snowvols said:


> We have a pretty decent rail / bus system. You can catch the trax system at the airport and transfer over to a bus where you need to go. The buses also run to all of the resorts so it is pretty easily doable not to have to rent a car. You just have to plan pretty good time wise for the buses.


Thanks. How much would the trax system cost? Yeah I do plan on planning it carefully timewise if I don't opt to rent a car.


----------



## snowvols

Here is the link with times and prices and everything else

Utah Transit Authority


----------



## qUikSiLvEr

snowvols said:


> Here is the link with times and prices and everything else
> 
> Utah Transit Authority


Nice, $4.50 for roundtrip for the TRAX 

Appreciate the info since I didn't know the trax ran from and to the airport!


----------



## snowvols

I believe the service has only been in for a little over a year. I had a buddy take it from my house since I had to work on his departure date and he said it was a super simple system with only one transfer and I live in Cottonwood Heights as well.


----------



## jav29

snowvols said:


> Similar amount of snow? Quit talking you know nothing. The cottonwoods get 500" and CO resorts get what a little over 300" annually? Looks similar to me.


You poor ignorant, and arrogant UTARD!! 

Actually the average snowfall in the Colorado and Utah ski resorts is about the same overall. Utah people always think that the whole state of Utah gets 500 inches or more of snow when actually it is only Alta, Solitude, Brighton, and Snowbird that get this much snow. Park City and Deer Valley average 300 to 360 inches. 

Contrary to Utard style intelligence, Summit County CO is not the only area in Colorado with big ski resorts. Loveland Ski resort is only 1 hour from Denver, and averages 420 inches annually. Loveland is also home to some very steep and awesome runs up to 60 degrees.

Wolf Creek ski area and Silverton mountain in Colorado also average 470 to 500 inches annually. Wolf Creek is comparable to Brighton in terms of size and terrain, and Silverton is HUGE and VERY STEEP! Plus there are slopes just west of Wolf Creek, CO that get 450+ inches of snow, yet just don't yet have developed runs on them. Colorado has every bit as much snow and terrain as Cottonwood canyon does. Do some research yourselves Utah! 

Summit County Colorado resorts average 320 to 370 inches of snow, yet Utah people always think all of Colorado barely gets 300 inches. Why do Utah people always say others are wrong when they are clearly the one's who are wrong? Stop picking on the Illinois guy, Utards are the wrong ones!


----------



## jav29

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck Colorado go to Utah less people = less lines and the resorts are all relatively similar in size depending on where you go and what you're looking for. Frisco is a good central location that has night life but far better to drive than take the free bus.


What?

Frisco is in Colorado.


----------



## jav29

BurtonAvenger said:


> Simple solution dumbass do a little research before you speak or just let the people that actually know talk about it. And anyone else notice the irony here?


Actually you are the dumbass. Park City gets the same snow totals as Breckenridge.

IT'S JUST THE COTTONWOOD RESORTS THAT GET 500 INCHES. NOT ALL OF UTAH DOES IDIOT!!!


----------



## jav29

wasatchman said:


> colorado really has drier snow? I know northern utah has a 20:1 ratio compared to, say the sierras which as ~4:1. As in 20 inches of snow to make 1 inch of water. I wonder colorado's statistics.
> 
> Good to know


u utards are dumb and ignorant!!


----------



## jav29

snowvols said:


> Wow someone is awfully chippy for hating their life. That's good call me derogatory names since you can't think of anything else to say. I thought people quit calling each other **** and ******* like in middle school dude? Or are you still in middle school? Do a little research before you say anything. Also if you look I told him several times skip PC and hit the cottonwoods. Also, who cares about the amount of snow? Really you actually think that is true? That just proves how ignorant you are. More snow = More and Deeper pow days.


Wow, you do realize he was referring to Park City right? Plus he said CO and UT get similar snow, he never said Solitude and Breck get similar snow. CALM DOWN FREAK!! Both states overall get similar snow. Also you Utards always say "Colorado gets 300 inches of snow" yet this is only true for Summit County, NOT ALL OF COLORADO. You are a huge hypocrite! 

You are the one who needs to do research, you ( well all Utah skiers) freak out because he said CO and UT get similar snowfall which they do. If you take the average snow totals from all the resorts in both states you'd see that the snowfall is the same. It's just Cottonwoods that get 500 inches NOT ALL OF UTAH!!!! The Red mountain pass areas and Wolf Creek Pass areas of Colorado also get 500 inches of snow, and there are tons of steep and huge mountains you could easily build a ski area on in both places, for example Silverton is very large and steep with around 500 inches annually. *Do some research Utards before you get your panties in a wad.*


----------



## Argo

jav29 said:


> u utards are dumb and ignorant!!


Says the guy digging up a thread that's about 2 years old. Can't wait to see the response on your trolling efforts though.


----------



## jav29

Argo said:


> Says the guy digging up a thread that's about 2 years old. Can't wait to see the response on your trolling efforts though.


Nice One!! Very Clever!!

Why don't you go FUCK your Utards now!


----------



## Argo

Why, because I state the obvious? 

No need to sent me personal messages on here that are inflammatory either. Keep it in the thread because I barely care enough to respond to you much less do it to a PM that your talking shit in.


----------



## snowklinger

wow what an idiot


----------



## killclimbz

Wow wth? Jav has been banned for a month. Sending PM's over this old shit just crosses all sorts of lines. If he continues hacking over this stuff that means nothing, especially over PM let me know. I can remove him altogether with a couple of clicks.

Jav it is up to you. You can disagree, be a bit of a jerk about it even. Taking it to PM, getting this personal about it. You can go elsewhere.


----------



## Argo

Lol, dude totally freaked out on an old ass thread about something pretty dumb.....


----------



## killclimbz

Some people just can't let it go I guess...


----------



## snowvols

He at least PM'd me telling me how dumb I am. Then telling me I needed to calm down HA! Dude needs to get back on his meds.


----------



## Argo

Lol, two years after your post your must be hyped about this topic still... Lol


----------



## snowvols

Oh I am. I will always tell everyone CO is where the best snow is now though. Utah sucks


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'm upset I didn't get a PM. I feel left out. Pretty sure living in CO for almost 8 years and living specifically on the side of Breckenridge like literally on the fucking mountain I know how much snow we get.


----------



## SLshredUT

Just read this entire thread...made my night. Bwahaha!!!


----------

